# NEW GIRL ON THE BLOCK



## ALDER (Nov 5, 2004)

HI Everyone,
found this site a few weeks ago and was a little apprehensive about joining, but after reading some of the messages, you all seem like a friendly bunch. I myself have just been for my first appointment. was a bit of a let down as it was just a brief talk and now I'm going for investigations, scan, x-ray etc. not sure what to expect next, my next appointment is the beginning of February. is this normal for the process to take so long! Thanks for reading. Dee


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Dee

Welcome to FF, glad you decided to take the plunge and join us, all this IF talk can be a bit intimidating but we do offer more than just IF talk 

Unfortunately the waiting lists for tx can be a bit long winded and with xmas in the middle your clinic are probably trying to fit everybody in so hence the time inbetween appts (just an idea).

I want to wish you all the best and maybe you might like to join the girls on the inbetween board for now (they are all lovely girls) you can find them at the following link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,17508.30.html

Mel

x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Dee

Welcome to FF!  Pleased you took the plunge and joined us.

Wishing you luck with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Dee

Welcome to the site. It has been a lifesaver for me over the last year and I have made some really special friends here.

Good luck with everything. The waiting is a killer but the site will help and you will learn lots about your different options for the future so that when you get to that stage it doesn't seem so daunting.

All the best

Nicky x


----------



## SusanP (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Dee

To get to the stage of IVF after all investigations ( x rays, scans, laparoscopy) has taken me just over 2 years. Are you private or NHS?? 

Susan


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Dee

Welcome to fertility friends

I just wanted to say good luck on ur if journey

I am one of the inbetweenies why not come and join us

As Mel said we are all friendly 

Why not come and join us

Best wishes

Emilyxx


----------

